# Post choking rat. Please help!



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

My rat Toby just choked on a piece of wrap for about 30 minutes. I am pretty sure he is finished dislodging the food because he suddenly got up and was alert, walking around and had some water. But now he is acting very lethargic and less responsive. Is this normal? And suggestions??


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

Can anyone offer any insight into what rats act like after a choking episode??


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

He was choking for 30 minutes? Was he breathing at all? He must have been. Did he pass out? For how long? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I would call a vet. I don't know what they would be acting like, but I'm a worrier, I've called because my cat sneezed before!

A vet can tell you whether or not to bring him in, and what signs to watch for.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

He was breathing the entire time he was choking. His color and temperature was/is still fine. I attempted the hemlich a few times before I read/realized that was a bad thing to do. I now notice a lump on his side which very well may have been there before, but I am worried I may have caused damage...
He is now just acting very tired and not as responsive as he normally is.


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

My rat Templeton was choking about a week ago, it was the freakiest thing I have ever experienced. He took 3 hours to dislodge what he was choking on! He was very lethargic and not very happy for a day or two after, I took him to the vet to make sure every thing was okay and they gave me some baytril just incase he scraped his throat up. 
They also told me to make sure he was drinking water and give him soft foods for a couple days (like baby food) just incase his throat was inflamed. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

It is possible he could have aspirated some of the food or a rib was injured when you tried helping him. I'd also say taking him in to be checked is an excellent idea if he continues acting oddly.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Spending 30 minutes working out the wrap could have really tired him out, so he could just be exhausted from it. My rat was tired and a little spooked after she choked on a piece of bread. But I would definitely keep an eye on him and if he gets worse or doesn't improve in the next little while you should bring him in to the vet to get checked. I hope he is ok. It's so scary to witness a rat choking


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

I took him to the vet yesterday and it turns out he has a severe respiratory infection. He is in really rough shape. He's having a hard time walking around and getting comfortable. He was taking pedialyte yesterday but refuses to drink anything today. I tried syring feeding him the water and he spits it out. Does anyone have advice on how to keep him hydrated?? Or any other advice for respiratory infections?? He is currently on 2 doeses per day of both Baytril and Doxy.


----------



## Freecia (Jan 24, 2013)

How are you giving him the meds? Maybe you could use that method to hydrate him. I use a needeless serenge and put it in their mouths, but the cheek only so that they don't choke. I veerry sllloowwllyy shoot the meds into their cheeks. Some will spit it out if I go too fast. Usually it works. My rat Ezekiel choked on a piece of banana chip. I grabbed him in a panick and squeezed gently with a thumb under and my fingers on top and he got it out. I was absolutely terrified. He seemed fine after a few min, but I was frantically picking all thing banana out of their mix.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

He gets the Baytril with a syringe and the Doxy mixed in with his food. He gets most of the Baytril but definitely spits some of it out, because it tastes terrible! I've tried syringe feeding him water and just spits it out.


----------



## Freecia (Jan 24, 2013)

Will he lap up baby food, or something soft? Not ideal, but it has water in it. Or will he nibble some fresh fruit? At least it would be something. Poor guy.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

He was into the baby food, but not so much anymore. I've been giving him really watery porridge. If he doesn't get enough fluid in him today I will take him to the vet to get sub Q fluids, even though it really isn't ideal. He needs to keep hydrated if he's going to get better! The porr guy, I just feel awful for him!!


----------



## Freecia (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm praying for you both. Watching your little guys go through this kind of thing stinks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

Toby declined too bad and we could tell he was in a lot of discomfort and pain so we had him put to sleep today. We insited we be with him while they did the procedure. He died peacefully and we miss him so terribly.


----------



## Freecia (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

wow I didn't think they could go downward like that from choking. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

It turned out he wasn't choking, but having respiratory distress, we tried everything we could before we made the decision because we knew he was in pain and was ready to go. I don't think i've ever been so devestated.


----------



## JessicarrBrumm (Sep 25, 2012)

my rat has choked a few times she never normally chews food up properly because she loves food so much and she rushes when she eats aswell and she snatches food off me aswell haha, but she normally is only choking on the food for a few seconds so i rub her throat to make sure it goes down properly because i do panic when she starts choking xx


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss  were there any signs of illness before this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

